# New cage



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Just bought a new cage for my baby rats . They are boys , was wondering if this will work for them forever ? I will be adding things to it soon.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice cage! Depends on how big they get but its definitely a good size


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I had that cage before I upgraded, it housed 2 of my boys. They got alot of free time. Although it had one extra level. If you only have 2 boys then that will do for them.. If you have more than 2 boys then I would think about upgrading in the future as males get large and really wouldnt be big enough for more than 2. Its a nice cage and I liked it. its roomy enough to put alot of things in it.


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Should I cover the levels with a different material ? I have bedding on the bottom , but want to litter train them.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I cut fleece to fit the levels and attached with binder clips, so that if they peed, they wouldnt get it all over them. And its easy to take off and put new on. Plus washable and cheap. As opposed to wiping it down several times a day was a pain. Just change the fleece every couple days. Its really your preference and what works best for you and your ratties  as far as litter training, corner boxes are good and use different material in the litter box than the bedding you have for the bottom, so they distinguish the difference.


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought some fleece today, so il work on making them new hanging things and il cover the levels. I also bought some baskets that I thought would be fun if I tied them up. Next time I'm out il get a litter box for the corner.


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Shelves are covered , and more toys added. They have only been in the new cage for few days, but they have not gone up the ramps to the second level yet. Do they just need time to get used to it?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks nice. Mine took a few days to learn there was more than the bottom level as well. The more comfortable they get the more they will explore.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

Mine took about a week to gain enough confidence to explore past the bottom level. Now they bound around the whole cage


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

The first time I got a multi story cage my girls didn't realize they could go past the bottom, they didn't know that there was anything up there


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You will find that any wooden objects will soon smell like urine. I would advise plastic houses, structures, etc.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I second nixing the wooden things and sticking to plastic/fleece housing. Urine really soaks into wood and unless you're up for lots of H2O2 soaks and oven/sun baking, try to avoid it. :/ I keep wooden and pumice chews around the cage so that they still have things to chew on. Baby links also work.


----------

